# indexhibit.org



## PowerGif88 (14 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour qui c'est déjà servi de indexhibit.org
vous en pensez quoi


----------



## Niconemo (17 Décembre 2008)

Pourquoi on l'aurait fait ?

 Ces gens font tout pour qu'on ne sache même pas à quoi sert ce truc &#8230;

Description d'indexhibit :



> Indexhibit is a web application used to build and maintain an archetypal, invisible website format that combines text, image, movie and sound.


Et si on souhaite en savoir plus on apprend ça :



> Why not use Indexhibit to start a website for somebody as a gift? Buy them a domain name, install Indexhibit and start their site.
> Or use Indexhibit for your own creative content, a weird collection or something you have always wanted to exhibit.
> Collections: stamps / records / toys / coke cans / shells / fixed wheel bikes / butterflies / coins / postcards
> Small Business: garden centre / pizza shop / estate agent / bookshop / hair dressers / second hand clothing store / guitar shop / gallery
> A new project: every item you own / every item you dispose of / every piece of mail you receive / every meal you eat / all your clothes


Je n'ose même pas imaginer la documentation.

 C'est un CMS mais qui fait moins de trucs qu'un CMS ?
Quand je regarde ce qu'il appellent "participants" (peuvent pas cause comme tout le monde ?) je tombe sur une liste de sites tous identiques...

Bon je regarderai ça de plus près, ça m'intrigue (y'a un truc qui m'échappe, c'est sur... mais quoi ?)


----------



## Niconemo (18 Décembre 2008)

Oui, l'argument, c'est bien la simplicité...
C'est un CMS minimaliste orienté uniquement portfolio et qui _semble_ extrêmement simple à administrer.

Je vais tester ça et je te dirais ce que j'en pense.

Modif:

Un lien qui explique bien ce que c'est (une base simple à personnaliser en CSS)


----------



## Niconemo (18 Décembre 2008)

Ce qui me gène un un peu dans le concept, c'est l'absence de vrai concept...

En fait j'ai un peu le sentiment qu'on ait érigé ici en concept un script assez simpliste avec des lacunes et une absence totale d'évolutivité (je me fais volontairement un peu l'avocat du diable). en fait c'est exactement le genre de script qu'on apprend à coder en premier quand on apprends le PHP... Mais peut être que ça correspond à un besoin réel...

Mon soucis, c'est que faisant souvent des sites de type portfolio, je me suis aperçu que les propriétaires de ces sites finissent toujours par vouloir y associer d'autres outils : des commentaires, des archives, un blog, un livre d'or, des pages statiques, un flux RSS, parfois un forum (que personne n'utilisera mais bon)..., etc. si on part d'un outil hyper spécialisé comme celui-là, on est obligé d'installer d'autres scripts et de perdre tout le bénéfice de la simplicité revendiquée initialement.

Et, qui peut le plus peut le moins : on a de plus en plus de CMS très simple à utiliser (parfois un peu plus comlexes à personnaliser au départ, par contre) qui peuvent faire très bien ce que fait indexhibit en garantissant une plus grande évolutivité et en proposant une pléthore d'extensions.


----------



## Niconemo (18 Décembre 2008)

bon, voilà. Testé.

C'est un bon petit script qui fait bien ce pour quoi il est fait.

Je le conseille pour des artistes peu experts en création de sites, qui veulent installer _eux-même_ un port-folio rapidement et sans se pendre (trop) la tête. Sachant que le code XHTML généré est très correct de sorte qu'ils pourront faire évoluer leur site graphiquement en s'initiant uniquement aux CSS.

Et pour les pros ? Peut être utile et efficace pour faire un site à bas prix et très rapidement pour un client fauché qui ne veux _vraiment _qu'un portfolio.


----------



## PowerGif88 (19 Décembre 2008)

Niconemo a dit:


> bon, voilà. Testé.
> 
> C'est un bon petit script qui fait bien ce pour quoi il est fait.
> 
> ...



J'ai remarqué que des plasticiens et graphiste surement fauché l'utilisent...y a aussi une esthétique du vide qui moi me plait..si je fais un site je veux présenter mes propositons, scan, video, capture, gif photo d'expo sous forme d'un portofolio basic pas de flash ect ou de chose lourde je trouve ça tres laid et ça prend le dessus sur le contenu.


----------



## p4bl0 (19 Décembre 2008)

Niconemo a dit:


> bon, voilà. Testé.
> 
> C'est un bon petit script qui fait bien ce pour quoi il est fait.
> 
> ...


Du coup je suis aller y jeter un &#339;il et j'ai vu qu'il y a une section tuto avec comme tuto une intégration avec WordPress, ça peut-être pas mal pour ajouter un blog, mais effectivement du coup on perd la simplicité... Mais au moins ça existe


----------



## PowerGif88 (20 Décembre 2008)

Niconemo a dit:


> bon, voilà. Testé.
> 
> C'est un bon petit script qui fait bien ce pour quoi il est fait.
> 
> ...




je veux l'utiliser mais c po kommen :-/


----------



## Niconemo (20 Décembre 2008)

PowerGif88 a dit:


> J'ai remarqué que des plasticiens et graphiste surement fauché l'utilisent...y a aussi une esthétique du vide qui moi me plait..si je fais un site je veux présenter mes propositons, scan, video, capture, gif photo d'expo sous forme d'un portofolio basic pas de flash ect ou de chose lourde je trouve ça tres laid et ça prend le dessus sur le contenu.



Je ne peux qu'approuver cette remarque pleine de bon sens.



p4bl0 a dit:


> Du coup je suis aller y jeter un &#339;il et j'ai vu qu'il y a une section tuto avec comme tuto une intégration avec WordPress, ça peut-être pas mal pour ajouter un blog, mais effectivement du coup on perd la simplicité... Mais au moins ça existe



Ce qui prouve que le _besoin_ (et donc le _problème_ existe aussi). Et ça se fait via un plugin qui crée un iFrame... C'est un moindre mal mais c'est un moindre bien aussi 



PowerGif88 a dit:


> je veux l'utiliser mais c po kommen :-/



:mouais: Désolé, l'anglais ça va mais, je ne parle pas le finnois :rateau:


----------



## p4bl0 (20 Décembre 2008)

Eurk j'avais pas lu le tuto effectivement si ça se fait par l'utilisation d'une iframe c'est moche :-/
Bon mais pour un portfolio basic ça va


----------



## PowerGif88 (20 Décembre 2008)

Niconemo a dit:


> Je ne peux qu'approuver cette remarque pleine de bon sens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol !!!...je m'y mets cette semaine

je vous dirais....


----------



## PowerGif88 (20 Décembre 2008)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Eurk j'avais pas lu le tuto effectivement si ça se fait par l'utilisation d'une iframe c'est moche :-/
> Bon mais pour un portfolio basic ça va



Avez-vous jeté un coup d'oeil sur les sites de plasticiens? moi j'aime bien c sobre


----------



## p4bl0 (20 Décembre 2008)

PowerGif88 a dit:


> Avez-vous jeté un coup d'oeil sur les sites de plasticiens? moi j'aime bien c sobre


Quand je disais "c'est moche" je parlais de l'utilisation d'une iframe dans le code html, pas de design


----------



## Niconemo (21 Décembre 2008)

PowerGif88 a dit:


> Avez-vous jeté un coup d'oeil sur les sites de plasticiens? moi j'aime bien c sobre



Et il faut préciser aussi que le créateur de ce système dit lui même quelque part que la plupart des sites se ressemblent mais que c'est juste ceux qui n'ont pas modifié les CSS et il encourage grandement à le faire... En fait il a placé les éléments HTML nécessaire et les a mis en forme avec une CSS minimaliste (15 ou 20 lignes...) qui fonctionne visuellement mais qui n'a d'autre but que de montrer comment ça marche et qu'il faut s'approprier... En fait dans un système de gestion de contenu ce qui compte, c'est le moteur, pas la carosserie, qu'on peut changer comme on veut en 10 minutes.

C'est une excellente approche en fait (l'inverse de scripts comme le forum phpBB ou le logiciel de galerie CopperMine, etc.) Le base est minimaliste mais légère et propre et au graphiste, s'il en a la capacité, d'enrichir.

Pour l'histoire des iFrame (qui servent à incorporer une page dans une autre), on n'aime pas trop ça pour des raisons techniques (on préfère un système qui génère un vrai "_include_") qui te seront facile à trouver par une petite recherche, mais c'est le moins mauvais des systèmes de ce type (le pire étant les "frames" tout court). Disons que ce n'est pas très pro mais pas trop sale, non plus.


----------



## PowerGif88 (21 Décembre 2008)

Niconemo a dit:


> Ce qui me gène un un peu dans le concept, c'est l'absence de vrai concept...
> 
> En fait j'ai un peu le sentiment qu'on ait érigé ici en concept un script assez simpliste avec des lacunes et une absence totale d'évolutivité (je me fais volontairement un peu l'avocat du diable). en fait c'est exactement le genre de script qu'on apprend à coder en premier quand on apprends le PHP... Mais peut être que ça correspond à un besoin réel...
> 
> ...



un livre d'or ??? vois pas l'utilité   lol


----------



## PowerGif88 (21 Décembre 2008)

je suis chez alice ça marche pas :-/


----------



## Niconemo (22 Décembre 2008)

PowerGif88 a dit:


> je suis chez alice ça marche pas :-/



C'est pas un pléonasme ça ? 

Pour répondre plus sérieusement (je n'ai pas lea moindre idée de ce qu'Alice propose comme options... mais ça ne doit pas être terrible vu que dans leur pubs on ne montre qu'une blondasse) : 

Au niveau de l'hébergeur te faut : 


un espace d'hébergement (avec un accès possible par un logiciel FTP type CyberDuck)
que cet espace soit compatible avec le langage PHP 4 ou plus (c'est à dire 5)
que tu aie accès avec cet espace à une base de donnée MySQL 3 ou plus (c'est à dire 4)
Après, même si tu as ça, selon les hébergeurs tout n'est encore pas gagné car certain brident un paquet de fonctions... 

Mais faudrait déjà que tu nous dise où tu coince...


----------



## PowerGif88 (22 Décembre 2008)

Niconemo a dit:


> C'est pas un pléonasme ça ?
> 
> Pour répondre plus sérieusement (je n'ai pas lea moindre idée de ce qu'Alice propose comme options... mais ça ne doit pas être terrible vu que dans leur pubs on ne montre qu'une blondasse) :
> 
> ...



pour alice je crois qu'il bride
je vais chercher ailleurs
je vous tiens au courant
merci encore et tjs


----------



## alex0206 (4 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour, j'arrive deux ans trop tard, mais au cas où je laisse un message 

J'essaie de me faire mon site avec indexhibit car je veux justement me faire un site simple et minimaliste comme ceux qu'ils proposent, j'aime beaucoup le design simple et efficace, en tant que graphiste !
Et de plus je n'ai aucune notion pour créer un site internet, donc je pense que c'est parfait pour moi, sauf que je bloque au niveau du début !
Je ne sais pas me servir d'un serveur ftp, je ne sais pas comment ça marche, que choisir..

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider?

Merci d'avance


----------



## PowerGif88 (22 Janvier 2011)

alex0206 a dit:


> Bonjour, j'arrive deux ans trop tard, mais au cas où je laisse un message
> 
> J'essaie de me faire mon site avec indexhibit car je veux justement me faire un site simple et minimaliste comme ceux qu'ils proposent, j'aime beaucoup le design simple et efficace, en tant que graphiste !
> Et de plus je n'ai aucune notion pour créer un site internet, donc je pense que c'est parfait pour moi, sauf que je bloque au niveau du début !
> ...



C'est  un pote qui m'avait tout fait mais depuis Je suis passé a Tumblr! 

Bon courage!


----------

